# Quick Change Tool Post and Toolholders (Bison?)  $225.00 . - Susanville CA



## Nogoingback (Jun 13, 2018)

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/d/lathe-quick-change-tool/6599604773.html

This has been on the Portland OR CL for quite a while: price was dropped recently.


----------



## dlane (Jun 13, 2018)

Outa my league, don’t think it’ll fit a axa ,but I like the square heads


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jun 13, 2018)

Look like Dixon style. Not Alois style 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talvare (Jun 14, 2018)

Made by Rapid. Very common system on many European lathes. I have that system on my Graziano lathe.

Ted


----------



## Smithdoor (Jun 14, 2018)

Nogoingback said:


> View attachment 269612
> 
> 
> https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/d/lathe-quick-change-tool/6599604773.html
> ...


It not a Alois type
It is good tool post
Enco did stock this type in the past

Dave

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Downunder Bob (Oct 28, 2018)

Most definitely will NOT fit Aloris or similar I have a similar system the brand escapes me at the moment but mine was made in Italy, and came with the lathe. This style is extremely rigid and very accurate, but there are NO knock off parts available, and the originals are very expensive, so I have replaced mine with an Aloris BXA set, Even buying genuine Aloris plus freight from US to Aus was cheaper than buying spare tool holders for the bison style, and i can now get low cost asian toolholders to fit.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 28, 2018)

He's been running that ad off and on for several months. Hasn't figured out that it just isn't worth more than an Aloris style, even if it is "better".
I have a few of these holders and an incomplete tool post. Just to test the waters I listed one of the holders on eBay with an opening of $10. No bids.


----------

